# A different grip for the Driver?????



## BigSpuds (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
Ive been playing golf seriously now for about three years. I learned to play using the 10 finger (baseball) grip and got stuck in the rut of using it for about 2 and half years. My handicap 6 months ago was 16 and decided to have a few lessons.
My grip was changed to an overlap grip, a few things tinkered with and my scores started moving in the right direction.
Here comes the problem!!!
I never changed my grip for driving, i can control my driving far more using the 10 finger grip without losing distance. My iron play has improved using the overlap but not my driving, so i change my grip throughout each hole.

Is this common, any other golfers the same?

And does it really matter if it works for me?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2010)

If it works dont fix it.Would it still be called the ten finger grip if youve only got nine,or have i just invented a new grip,


----------



## BigSpuds (Jan 18, 2010)

ok 9 finger 2 thumb, fair point


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2010)

I use baseball grip. It works for me and is far more comfortable and natural for me to hold the club this way.


----------



## Sneds (Jan 18, 2010)

ok 9 finger 2 thumb, fair point
		
Click to expand...

uhhhh??? x


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2010)

ok 9 finger 2 thumb, fair point
		
Click to expand...

   I only said nine fingers because my brother has only 9 due to an accident,however you now have 11 thats another new grip.lol


----------



## Swinger (Jan 19, 2010)

High Six??!

I would suggest you try and use the same grip for all full shots but there is nothing really to say it can't work the way you do it. 

A lot of people have different putting grips and more neutral grips for their shot games so why not?

I just think if you stuck with your iron grip for your drives then you'd get used to it in a short amount of time and use it to good effect. The overlap and interlock grips do help to get your hands working together and with some practise I think either would prove more consistant than a baseball grip.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a baseball grip, it helps me release through the shot.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 19, 2010)

My instinct says no no no no no dont do it no, I beleive this will cause you problems later on, put the work in now and use the same grip for all your full shots.

Sorry.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got a friend who has a weird grip.
He is right handed, swings right handed but holds it like a left hander. Worse still its a VERY strong left handed grip.
He plays off 5 though


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 19, 2010)

You've been a serious golfer for 3 years using the baseball grip, and have recently ( 6 months ago ) changed to the overlapping grip for your irons, which is working for you.

If that's the case you've hardly had the time for the new grip to become natural, imo. If you are finding it works better for the irons, the chances are that it will eventually work better with the longer clubs as well.  But it will take time to adapt.

If you are happy to keep your handicap at a good, but not great, level, then I'd say you can keep things as they are.   

But if you want to get to be the best you possibly can, I think you'll eventually have to give it your best shot with the grip that is best for you.  Is the extra time and effort going to be worth it for you ?

Only you can decide that.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got a friend who has a weird grip.
He is right handed, swings right handed but holds it like a left hander. Worse still its a VERY strong left handed grip.
He plays off 5 though
		
Click to expand...

I've tried that.

It's impossible.

Your friend is an alien.

Get him to stick his tougue out to check.  If it's long and snakelike, don't go if he invites you round to his place for dinner - you might well be the main course.

Yours knowingly

CH


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 19, 2010)

I always played with an overlapping grip but changed about 5 years ago to interlocking, but only for driver, 5 wood and 3 iron off the tee. Strange I know but it's helped tame my trademark hook with the longer clubs but the interlocking grip still feels wrong somehow with the irons.

Do what works best for you I say.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

Which grip is best suited to webbed fingers then?


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 19, 2010)

Must come from Norfolk!


----------



## ADB (Jan 19, 2010)

Which grip is best suited to webbed fingers then?
		
Click to expand...

intoadlocking


----------



## JustOne (Jan 19, 2010)

I used interlocking for 16 years but last Spring (after a finger accident that involved a hammer) I had to change to overlapping. It felt weird for at least 6 months.

Having used both I'd say that overlap is the best.


----------

